# NEW Show #240: Heartstoppers Haunt, Live at ScareCon, Cliff Allen, News, Vampire....



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF JULY 8, 2011 SHOW #240
*
*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)*
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_7_8_2011.mp3
or
*SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES*
http://www.itunes.com
*SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE*
http://www.zune.com
or
*USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP - Search (RFRApp)*

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW NOTES:*
Well Deadites, America's Birthday has passed and with the help from all of you, we discovered last week's show was not downloading so we combined last week and this week's Rotting Flesh Radio to give you a massive Haunt show this week! To kick the cover off the casket, we have RFR Casket Crew Badger on location at the Heartstoppers Haunted Attraction with Owner and Operator Joel stopping in. He also brings us Cliff Allen discussing his documentary on the Haunted Attraction Industry, West Coast Haunts and more!

In addition, we have RFR Casket Crew Mike back with Haunted Europe! This week he is bringing you Live Coverage on location in Germany at their first Haunt Industry Convention ever at SCARECON! He also gets lost in the shuffle with fangs and more at the Vampire Ball!

We have RFR Casket Crew Storm back with Fireworks, Bloody Stumps and another In A Haunt Minute. And the Unknown Scare Actor is here with more of your phobias in Haunt Fears. And let's not forget to ring in the trumpets for the newest RFR Casket Crew Member Pierce. Pierce, the youngest of the RFR Crew is going to bring you the Haunt Industry in a new way, through the eyes of the young blood generation in the industry with FRESH MEAT!

This week in Haunt Industry News we have information covering RFR Casket Crew expanding in the morgue, DAFE, Barrel O Fun Magazine, Hauntworld Magazine, The Fear Fair Haunted Attraction, Raycliff Manor, Carriage House, JAK Prints, Fearmart, Zombie Army Productions, Heretic the Clown, The Sponsored Scare Charity, Netherworld, Tru Blood, Seattle Zombie Walk World Record, Wizard World Comic Con, Flashback Weekend, Bruce Campbell, Patrick Stewart, Robert Englund, The Horror Realm Summer of Scares, AIF Bootcamp, and more.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR*
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link: http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_7_8_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)
*
JOIN THE ARMY OF DEADITES AT:*
http://rfrpodcast.com

http://www.facebook.com/rottingfleshradio | http://www.facebook.com/rottingfleshradio2

http://www.twitter.com/rfrpodcast | http://www.chatgraveyard.com

Using our FREE iPhone and Droid App


----------

